# Skyrim Textur Combiner Pack v1.93 "COMPLETE COMBINED" with all Mods



## xxxxxx6 (7. Februar 2013)

*Skyrim Textur Combiner Pack v1.93 "COMPLETE COMBINED" with all Mods *

*Prolog*
PCGH hatte ja schon in der Vergangenheit voller Enthusiasmus vom Skyrim Textur Combiner berichtet. Angefixt druch diesen Beitrag
entschloss ich hiermit anzufangen, ohne zu Wissen wie viel Arbeit dies machen würde. Am Ende waren es knapp 10 Stunden vom
ersten Download bis am Ende mir dann die eine große Datei ausgespruckt wurde. 
Das Ergebnis aber, ist geradezu berauschend und um der ganzen Arbeit noch ein wenig mehr Sinn zu geben, als es nur für mich selber
zu machen, möchte ich den "COMBINED" Mod des Sykrim Textur Combiner mit all seinen 59 optimal zusammengerechneten Texturen
und Mods veröffentlichen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technisch gesehen...*
...stellt diese Mod sogar noch eine technische Erweiterung der ursprünglichen Textur-Combiner Modifikation dar. Interssanterweise weist auch _Cestral_ (der Vater der Mod, 
ich bin nur sein williger Sohn ) sogar auf diese Möglichkeit des Textur Remastering hin. Die Tragweite die das ganze allerdings auf die Qualität hat, wird einem aber erst
klar, wenn man sich die Features von SkyrimTPC ansieht. Neben vielem (äußerst praktischem) anderen steht dort:_ "Optionally optimizes combined textures with DDSopt by
Ethatron"_ Soweit erstmal so nichtssagend. Googeln wir also weiter und betrachten uns DDSopt - Optimization of DDS Textures by Ethatron. Und jetzt wirds erst richtig
spannend! Nachdem die verschiedenen Mods per Script des Textur Combiners entpackt und soweit zusammengeworfen wurde, stoppt plötzlich der Prozess und fragt ob 
"optimiert" werden soll. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt dauert es nicht nur richtig lange, sondern es findet auch ein ein Zitat: _"Konvertieren und Optimieren statt; beides in Größe und
Qualität"_. Wie und was im Detail hier von den Möglichkeiten von DDSopt seitens _Ethatron_ genutzt wird, steht nur rudimentär beschrieben und lässt sich teils nur über die
Versions History erahnen. Was aber rauszulesen ist, ist dass er nahezu alle der unglaublich vielen Möglichkeiten - hier in der Dokumentation übersichtlich aufgelistet - auch
genutzt hat. Das Ergebnis spricht finde ich für sich.
*Installation*
Ganz einfach!  Also Grundsätzlich erhält man nach dem Entpacken exakt eine Datei namens TPC.7z. Diese Datei ist quasi schon die Mod bzw. das resultierte Ergebnis
der Arbeit des Textur Combiners. Mehr gibts nicht. Jetzt hat man zwei Möglichkeiten: *1. Variante* ist Datei als Mod in den Nexus Mod Manager einzubinden
per drag&drop und zu aktivieren. Eigentlich selbsterklärend aber bei Fragen hilft einem am Minute 15:00 dieses Tutorial weiter.
*2. Variante* ist die *.7z Datei schlicht und ergreifend zu entpacken und in sein Skyrim Hauptverzeichnis reinzukopieren und was er von einem verlangt, zu überschreiben.
*Empfohlene Mods (optional)*
Sharpshooters Extreme Graphics Vision ENB - good performance at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
Steam Workshop :: Towns and Villages Enhanced: Collection
*Mod Info*
Texture Pack Combiner at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
*Die Datei ist bestens mit 7-Zip gepackt und besitzt das Passwort:*

+0/g;0e€8H,92L3:6U6_5L8!7Z'32e#97~U81@i9&9q)8-
*Download-Quellen sind zwei Filehoster und ein Torrentfile*

*Filehoster*
MEGA - TPC-X.7z - FULL

MEGA - TPC-X.7z - Part 1/5
MEGA - TPC-X.7z - Part 2/5
MEGA - TPC-X.7z - Part 3/5
MEGA - TPC-X.7z - Part 4/5
MEGA - TPC-X.7z - Part 5/5

DepositFiles - TPC-X.7z - FULL

*Torrents*
File-Upload.net - TPC-X.7z.torrent
MEGA - TPC-X.7z.torrent​
*[highlight]Sporadische Downloadschwierigkeiten bei MEGA liesen sich auf deren fehlerhaftes Webinterface zurückführen. Abhile schafft
einen x-beliebigen Downloadmanager wie z.B. den JDownloader zu verwenden. Vielen Dank an Exodus187 für den guten Tipp! [/highlight]*


----------



## drebbin (7. Februar 2013)

Ich warte auf zuhause, dsl und das ergebnis


----------



## xxxxxx6 (7. Februar 2013)

drebbin schrieb:


> Ich warte auf zuhause, dsl und das ergebnis


 
Ich hoffe mit den Filehostern klappt das so wie gedacht, ansonsten dürfte das über Torrent 
in jedem Fall deutlich zuverlässiger und schneller klappen.


----------



## Heckenkacker (7. Februar 2013)

wie schaut es mit der performance aus bei den ganzen mods?


----------



## xxxxxx6 (7. Februar 2013)

Heckenkacker schrieb:


> wie schaut es mit der performance aus bei den ganzen mods?


 
Absolut nichts negatives oder verlangsamtes gemerkt. Fühlte sich so spontan und direkt an wie ohne Mod auch. 

Das Schöne ist auch, dass gar nie nie irgendwann mit dieser Mod irgendwelche Stabilitätsprobleme aufgetreten sind! 
...wer damit bisher zu kämpfen hatte, weis wie wichtig das einem sein kann!


----------



## FortuneHunter (7. Februar 2013)

Heckenkacker schrieb:


> wie schaut es mit der performance aus bei den ganzen mods?


 
Wenn Du vorher das HIRES-Texture-Pack draufhattest, merkst Du keinen Perfomance-Unterschied.


----------



## lu89 (7. Februar 2013)

Ein fettes Dankeschön hierfür . Endlich nicht mehr dieses ewige manuelle raussuchen und 
vergleichen.


----------



## xxxxxx6 (7. Februar 2013)

lu89 schrieb:


> Ein fettes Dankeschön hierfür . Endlich nicht mehr dieses ewige manuelle raussuchen und
> vergleichen.


 
Genau DAS dachte ich mir auch! Gern geschehn!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Februar 2013)

Also hier lädt Mega zwar mit ~10 MB/s, aber es bleibt irgendwann einfach stehen bei so 70 %


----------



## Deisi (7. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit! Der Download über MEGA ging problemlos und mit fullspeed.

Hast du eigentlich das offizielle Texturepack deaktiviert?


----------



## waroo (7. Februar 2013)

Welche Auswahlen der einzelnen Mods hast du getroffen ? zb. bei Snow and Rocks HD die große Cave Datei geladen ? alle Ultra Texturen verwendet ? etwas mehr angaben wären nett !


----------



## Hellhound (7. Februar 2013)

Der Torrent ist leider inaktiv.  Kann jemand seinen Download darin zur Verfügung stellen ? Wäre sehr nett. 

EDIT: Habs nun auch superschnell mit Mega geladen. Danke !


----------



## xxxxxx6 (7. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Also hier lädt Mega zwar mit ~10 MB/s, aber es bleibt irgendwann einfach stehen bei so 70 %


 
Ja ich weis auch nicht. Völlig bescheuert. Zuletzt hatte ich das Problem auch. Mal ist es bei 20%, mal bei 30% und mal bei 60% stehen geblieben. Dachte aber es liegt an mir und meiner portable Chrome Version. :/
Ich lade es derzeit nochmal gesplittet in 5 Dateien hoch, in der Hoffnung das es dann bei MEGA zuverlässiger läd. Ca. gegen Mitternacht oben.

Ansonsten Torrent halt. Hab meinen Client rund um die Uhr jetzt laufen.




Deisi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine Arbeit! Der Download über MEGA ging problemlos und mit fullspeed.
> 
> Hast du eigentlich das offizielle Texturepack deaktiviert?



Danke!  Nein das offizielle DLC Texturpack hab ich immer mit aktiviert, weil das scheins deutliche Speedoptimierungen mitgebracht hat.

Das das bei Dir mit MEGA so gut funktioniert hat, freut mich tierisch... aber ist mir jetzt noch rätselhafter warum das bei Marc und mir bisher net wirklich geklappt hat.




Hellhound schrieb:


> Der Torrent ist leider inaktiv.  Kann jemand seinen Download darin zur Verfügung stellen ? Wäre sehr nett.


 
In meinen Tests hatte das immer geklappt. Hab mal den Tracker aktuallisiert. Villeicht gehts jetzt bei Dir. 



waroo schrieb:


> Welche Auswahlen der einzelnen Mods hast du getroffen ? zb. bei Snow and Rocks HD die große Cave Datei geladen ? alle Ultra Texturen verwendet ? etwas mehr angaben wären nett !


 
Ah gute Frage! Zum bei vielen Dateien hatte ich nämlich genau das Problem: "Ja welche der 15 möglichen Versionen ist es denn jetzt?" Die Lösung war ein Blick in die *settings.ini *Datei. Ich habs Dir mal hochgeladen. 
Hier steht haarklein, auf was nachher zugegriffen wird. Genauer gesagt, gibt es eine nette GUI Version mitterweile (das Bild im 1. Post) die einem das Leben deutliche erleichert, weil es A. direkt stets zur Modseite führt und
B. dann aber genau einem anzeigt, ob es auch exakt die Datei ist, die es gerne mag. Die ganze Arbeit hast Du trotzdem, aber verhindert das Du Dir irgendwann ne Kugel in Kopf schießt. Wirklich!  Weil es gibt Fehler und ich
musste bei 15 Mods nochmal korrigieren, weils z.B. halt dann doch der falsche Mod war: "Snow HD 2k XY Blank Ultra-Power-2048-V2-GREEN" und ich nahm YELLOW... wenn Du jetzt das erst nach ner Stunde Rechnen lassen aus
der logdatei herausfindest, dann flippst Du spätestens nach dem 5. mal ab... ^^ Jedenfalls das es das so fast schon pedantisch tut, führte mich zu dem selbigen Gedanken wie Du in vermutlich hattest. Es muss irgendwo stehn! 
Und wie gesagt, in der *.ini wurde ich dann fündig.


----------



## dovahkiin (7. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab auch schon einiges installiert, werd mir hier noch was runterladen (vielen Dank dafür  ), aber was nützen einem die schönsten Texturen wenn die Animationen teils so grässlich aussehen?


----------



## xxxxxx6 (7. Februar 2013)

dovahkiin schrieb:


> Also ich hab auch schon einiges installiert, werd mir hier noch was runterladen (vielen Dank dafür  ), aber was nützen einem die schönsten Texturen wenn die Animationen teils so grässlich aussehen?


 
Ebenfalls gern geschehen. 

Ich denke PCGH hat damals nicht übertrieben, als sie so von geschwärmt haben. Als ich das erste mal nur diese "Eine Datei Mod" gestartet hab, war mir sofort klar: DAS ist es und ich will nix mehr anderes!  ...außer villeicht noch ein paar Bäume mehr... das hab ich ja unter optional aufgelistet. 

*Aber ich halte diese Mod einfach für den Druchbruch schlecht hin für Skyrim.*


----------



## WHi5K3Y (8. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin muss ich mir wieder Skyrim installieren  

Nur leider hab ich zwei hässliche Bugs. Zum einen, dass Sinding (Werwolf in Falkenring) nicht in der Gefängniszelle ist und zum anderen, dass mich der Typ der mir das Versteck der Diebesgilde zeigen will, weil ich die Aufnahmeprüfung bestanden habe, mich sofort angreift wenn wir diese Spelunke im Rattenweg verlassen und das Versteck fertig geladen hat. Jemand dazu ne, Idee? Wäre einfach ******* wenn mein Save im Arsch ist und ich das letzte Artefakt sowie die Diebesgilde nicht machen kann.


----------



## plaGGy (8. Februar 2013)

Also zum Verständnis, kann es gerade nicht testen: Wenn ich das Ding runterlade von Mega hab ich schon alles was ich brauche und muss es nur noch ausführen/ im NMM installieren?


----------



## HOPELESS2ME (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo

Würde mich auch sehr über diese 1A Zusammenstellung von "Mods" freuen. Leider nicht möglich. 
Bestimmt 30-40 LadeVersuche mit Mega schlagen alle fehl. Bei der komp Datei ist ca immer bei 30% Schluss. Die einzelnen 5Zip Datein jeweils bei 2%. Der Depo Link sagt 7Stunden laden. Nach über 2 Stunden hat er bereits zum 2mal abgebrochen. Halbe Nacht vor dem Pc verbracht, da ich an überlastete Server dachte. Was aber ein DenkFehler war.......

Daher meine Frage oder besser BITTE : kann man die Zusammenstellung nicht auf andere, ordentliche Server laden? Hat jemand von Euch solch Möglichkeit ????? Würde mich und wohl viele andere auch freuen, solch gute Sammlung selber anzutesten. 

Falls wer von Euch aber eine Idee hat, was bei mir bzw Mega falsch läuft -> bin für Vorschläge offen.

fg Thomas


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2013)

Die 5er Blöcke bei Mega gehen leider nicht, Desposit ist bei 99 % hängengeblieben


----------



## xxxxxx6 (8. Februar 2013)

plaGGy schrieb:


> Also zum Verständnis, kann es gerade nicht testen: Wenn ich das Ding runterlade von Mega hab ich schon alles was ich brauche und muss es nur noch ausführen/ im NMM installieren?


 
Richtig!  Scheinbar hab ich das nicht so richtig rausgeschrieben, weil Du nicht der erste bist der nachfragt, aber wie fragte ein anderer: "Einfach nur Downloaden, Entpacken und Spaß haben?" JA! 




HOPELESS2ME schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Würde mich auch sehr über diese 1A Zusammenstellung von "Mods" freuen. Leider nicht möglich.
> Bestimmt 30-40 LadeVersuche mit Mega schlagen alle fehl. Bei der komp Datei ist ca immer bei 30% Schluss. Die einzelnen 5Zip Datein jeweils bei 2%. Der Depo Link sagt 7Stunden laden. Nach über 2 Stunden hat er bereits zum 2mal abgebrochen. Halbe Nacht vor dem Pc verbracht, da ich an überlastete Server dachte. Was aber ein DenkFehler war.......
> ...


 
Ja hättest mich gerne anschreiben können, ich war auch die ganze Nacht wach um zu sehn ob alles klappt. 
Bist ja auch nicht der einzige mit dem "MEGA"problem. Aber andererseits haben sich hier auch min zwei geschrieben
das es bei ihnen einfach nur so durchgeflutscht wäre... völlig schräg!

Daher habe ich auch - quasi als Plan B - den Torrent gemacht. Hier laden mitterweile schon sehr viele sehr schnell und zuverlässtig. 




PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die 5er Blöcke bei Mega gehen leider nicht, Desposit ist bei 99 % hängengeblieben


 

Filehosting im Jahr 2013... oder?  

Bei einem Versuch gerade kam bei mir "Temporary error, retrying." als Fehlermeldung. Scheinbar ist hier MEGA tatsächlich selbstkritisch
zu sein und sagen über sich selbst sie wären ein temporärer Fehler.  Nunja... ich denke sie haben wohl momentan so ihre Probleme.

Warum allerdings der andere Filehoster Probleme macht, kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen. Ich weis es ist sehr nervig, bei diesen fast
schon diskettenlaufwerksartigen Geschwindigkeiten, die wir "Internet" nenen.

Letztenendes - wenn MEGA seine Server nicht bald in Griff bekommt - kann ich Dir auch nur zu "Plan B" raten. Hier ziehen die Leute
konstant mit 200-400kb/s von einander momentan.  Wie auch gesagt: Mein Rechner bleibt auch übers Wochenende 24h/Tag an, um die
Verteilung weiterhin zu unterstützen. ...und danach natürlich auch. 

*EDIT:*

Ich sehe gerade viele haben die File schon zu über 90% im Torrent.

*EDIT2:*

...und ziehen von sich mitterweile mit bis zu 16 Mbit!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Februar 2013)

Ich werfe daheim auch den Torrent an.


----------



## Robonator (8. Februar 2013)

Alternativ wäre es super wenn jemand mit fixen Upload die Datei bei anderen Hostern hochladen könnte. 
Hoster mit Fullspeed wären dann z.B. Remixshare oder Zippyshare.
Bei Zippyshare werden Dateien mit 30 Tagen inaktivität allerdings gelöscht 


Wird Zeit das ich mir Skyrim auch mal wieder raufziehe. Find das echt super von dir


----------



## Norkzlam (8. Februar 2013)

Sieht beeindruckend aus. Ich werde es jetzt über Nacht von meinem Tablet laden lassen.
Wie ist das bei Torrent eigentlich , wenn mal kurz die Verbindung weg ist? Kann der Download an der gleichen Stelle fortgesetzt werden?


----------



## xxxxxx6 (8. Februar 2013)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Sieht beeindruckend aus. Ich werde es jetzt über Nacht von meinem Tablet laden lassen.
> Wie ist das bei Torrent eigentlich , wenn mal kurz die Verbindung weg ist? Kann der Download an der gleichen Stelle fortgesetzt werden?


 
Der Torrent zerstückelt die geseedete Datei in 4 MB Blöcken und überträgt pö a pö (wird das so geschrieben?^^). Bestenfalls dürftest Du dann also bei kurzer Unterbrechnung zwischen 0 und 4 MB verloren haben. Also nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## Norkzlam (8. Februar 2013)

Ok , danke. Ich lebe auf dem Land daher ist unser Internet sehr langsam. Es wäre ärgerlich ein paar Stunden einfach so zu verlieren.


----------



## killer196 (8. Februar 2013)

Ich ziehe mir grad den torrent mit 5,9mb/s. sollte in ner halben std fertig sein


----------



## Soldyah (8. Februar 2013)

läuft, ohne probleme


----------



## jumpel (8. Februar 2013)

Alter... ALTER!
Ich krieg hier gleich n Eisprung!
Hoffe das läuft bei mir!

Paar Fragen hätt ich da noch, mein Skyrim ist noch die erste Installation vom Nov 2o11 und ich will sie mir nicht zerschießen.

1. Wie verträgt sich dein Murd3rM0nstrMod mit dem SKSE (Script Extender Dings)?
2. .ini tweaks? Muss die .ini Datei sauber, also unverändert sein?
3. Was ist der Unterschied wenn man die von dir empfohlenen Mods nicht verwendet? So ne ENB ist ja was sehr aufwendiges wie ich es bisjetzt mitbekommen hab und deswegen hab ich sowas bisjetzt nicht gemacht.
4. Läuft die Sache wenn man - wie ich schon ein "vermoddetes" Skyrim (Anhang) hab - alle vorhandenen Mods mit dem NMM deaktiviert und anschließend deinen aktiviert? Hast du das schonmal probiert oder deinen Mod immer mit einem frisch installierten, sauberen Skyrim getestet.
5. Ist damit zu rechnen, dass es in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen Updates deines Grossmods geben wird? Dann warte ich noch etwas.


----------



## Ulathar (9. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich hier um ein reines texturpaket, korrekt? (ich bin selbst gerade am ziehen, kann daher nich in die files gucken).
Ergo dürfte der mod in der regel rein garnix zerschießen oder in konflikt mit etwas treten.

So lang dein PC (besser gesagt deine Graka) über genug leistung und vor allem VRAM für für die hoch aufgelösten texturen verfügt dürfte alels im Lot sein.
hab bis jetzt immer das offizielle highres pack verwendet, da mir die 10000 einzelmods zu fummelig wurden.

so fern dieses pack tatsächlich "nur" aus texturemods besteht, werd ich es mir mal ansehen, der screenshot sieht jedenfalls schon mal genial aus!


€dit:
derp, bei 23% hängen geblieben auf mega grrrr
Versuche es dann auch mal mit dem torrent.

aber "nur" 4gb erscheint mir überraschend klein für einen so massives high res texture pack? das offizielle von beth is da mit 4,39gb sogar größer?

€dit2:
okay, torrent hat gut geklappt.
hmm also da sind neben den texturen noch einige esp files mit bei, von denen ich noch nie gehört hab (nicht weiß, was genau die machen):

- Radiant and Unique Potions Poisons and Booze
- Skyrim Flora Overhaul
- Soul Gems Differ
- Static Mesh Improvement
- Water

Was genau bewirken die besagten ESPs?
Und welche Loadorder müssen die haben? Und viel wichtiger: sind die kompatible zu dem "Skyrim Directors Cut" bzw respektive den Unoffical Skyrim patches?


----------



## der Ronny (9. Februar 2013)

Leider war bei mir der erhoffte AHA-Effekt nicht da....Hübsch...ganz schön bunt und und und, aber meine vorherige Configuration mit allen möglichen Mods und ENB gefällt mir besser. Ich habe die Methode des kompletten entpacken´s und sogar eine (vorher mit Sicherung) neu Installation von Skyrim gewählt. 

Ohne die vorgeschlagene ENB war es schon deutlich besser....zugegeben, aber meine vorherige Version bleibt denn och drauf. 

Soll niemanden abschrecken und trifft vielleicht ja nur bei mir zu.

Dennoch sehr schon und danke, das sich der TE so viel Mühe gemacht hat


----------



## Xaipe (9. Februar 2013)

Es handelt sich halt um den Mod: Texture Pack Combiner at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
Dort steht fast alles, was man wissen muss. Kurz:

Ca 10KB groß, es funktioniert so: Man läd alle ca 60 Mods runter, das sind 3 Hauptmods (einer davon ist inzwischen quasi unmöglich zu bekommen, weil der Ersteller abgehoben ist und gebannt wurde), die ähnlich wie das HD Pack von Bestheda wirklich einmal alles verändern und (fast) sämtliche Texturen auf 1k,2K oder 4K updaten.

Dazu kommen ca 55 "optionale" Mods. Das sind dann entweder 1MB große Mods, die gezielt einige Strukturen verändern (zB HD Septim -> Da werden einfach nur die Goldmünzen verändert, dafür sehen die aber unglaublich geil aus) oder Soul Gems differ, die Seelensteine verändern, zum einen also die Tuxturen verbessern, zum anderen die Farben varieren lassen (gibt also random grüne oder blaue in der Welt, deswegen die .esp) oder Mods wie Flora Overhaul, die unter anderem die Gräserdichte verändert.

Die Idee des Modders war es, dass es ein großes Problem gibt: Einige Texturen sind verbuggt, andere sind zwar schön, passen aber nicht in die Umgebung (zB zu hell, zu farbig, was auch immer) und wieder andere sind schlicht doppelt und dreifach enthalten.
Es gibt zum Beispiel 2 Mods, die die Bäume und Gräser verändern. Will ich jetzt aus dem einen die unglaublich geil aussehenden brennenden Bäume und aus dem anderen die Gräser, die super dicht sind, hab ich ein Problem, weil durch die Loadorder bekomm ich immer nur eines. (es wird grundsätzlich überschrieben) oder muss mir halt viel Arbeit machen.

Deswegen hat der Modder sich dran gemacht und jeden Mod einzeln implementiert (kenn noch die Zeiten, wo er nur die 3 Hauptmods hatte und vielleicht 2-3 optionale) und jede Textur die verändert wird angeguckt und auf 7 Kriterien überprüft.


> *- Texture quality*
> Let  me begin with the obvious. A texture's resolution, detail, sharpness,  depth, colors and light reflection are all important areas in  themselves. The overall quality of a texture is very important.
> 
> *- Repetition*
> ...


Aus diesen Mods hat der Autor (abgesehen von ein paar Mods, wo er sagt, dass es Geschmack sei) dann die schönsten Texturen ausgewählt und ein BATCH geschrieben, die weiß welche Texturen geil aussehen.

Wenn man fertig mit dem Downloaden der 60 Mods ist (bei mir dauerts mittlerweile nicht mehr so lange, meist so 4 Std) packt man jede Mod am Ende in den vorgesehenen Ordner. Da sich jemand gewundert hat, dass der Mod "nur" 4GB groß ist: das sind bei mir letztes Mal 12 GB gewesen. Nun lässt man die runtergeladene BATCH Datei drüber laufen und dieser wählt dann jede einzelne Datei aus, da er weiß welche Textur am besten aussieht. Die kommen dann in einen neuen Ordner, ca 6 GB groß.
Skyrim Mods werden im NMM immer über .zip oder .7z Datein aktiviert, also packt man sie und hat dann ca 4-5 GB. Und diese Datei wurde hier hochgeladen.


----------



## der Ronny (9. Februar 2013)

Ich muss mich kurz berichtigen.... Habe nun den Inhalt über meine Konfiguration gezogen und ersetzt, was zu ersetzen war. Nun ist es ein Traum. Leider nur MSAA. Bei eingeschaltetem SSAA reichen die 2 Gig VRam scheinbar nicht mehr aus. Absturz nach 2min. Dennoch Klasse


----------



## Magicnorris (9. Februar 2013)

xxxxxx6 schrieb:


> *Installation*
> Ganz einfach!  Also Grundsätzlich erhält man nach dem Entpacken exakt eine Datei namens TPC.7z. Diese Datei ist quasi schon die Mod bzw. das resultierte Ergebnis
> der Arbeit des Textur Combiners. Mehr gibts nicht. Jetzt hat man zwei Möglichkeiten: *1. Variante* ist Datei als Mod in den Nexus Mod Manager einzubinden
> per drag&drop und zu aktivieren. Eigentlich selbsterklärend aber bei Fragen hilft einem am Minute 15:00 dieses Tutorial weiter.
> *2. Variante* ist die *.7z Datei schlicht und ergreifend zu entpacken und in sein Skyrim Hauptverzeichnis reinzukopieren und was er von einem verlangt, zu überschreiben.


Vielleicht bin ich ja dämlich aber bei mir klappt nichts davon. 

Jedenfalls habe ich Probleme beim installieren. Ich habe die Rar-Datei entpackt und im Ordner TPC-X versteckt sich jetzt die Datei "TPC.7z" Die kann ich aber nicht einfach per Drag & Drop in den Nexus Manager ziehen. 
Wenn ich allerdings "Add Mod from File" im Nexus Manager klicke und die .7z auswähle erscheint die Datei im Download Manager. Dort steht dann unter Name: "Building Mod..." Nach einigen Minuten ändert sich der Name in "Adding Mods to Manger..." Irgendwann schmiert der Nexus Mod Manager aber einfach ab und ich bezweifle auch, dass man die Mod so installiert. 
Zur 2. Variante habe ich eine Frage. Was genau soll ich da wo hin kopieren? Einfach nur den Inhalt des TPC Ordners ins Hauptverzeichnis kopieren? Da gibt es aber auch nichts was ich überschreiben könnte. Wahrscheinlich ist die Lösung ganz einfach und ich stell mich einfach verdammt blöd an. Ich glaube es wäre für mich einfacher gewesen, wenn du alle benötigten Mods in einen Rar-Ordner gepackt hättest und ich die Dateien selbst mit dem Combiner installiert hätte. :/

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Soldyah (9. Februar 2013)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> ....


Schieb den Inhalt des RAR Ordners einfach in den Data Ordner von Skyrim,
dann wirds auch im Nexus Manager angezeigt zum an und ab wählen und es läuft im Spiel
edit: Nach ner frischen Installation wie bei mir grad, wird nichts überschrieben


----------



## Magicnorris (9. Februar 2013)

Damit wir uns richtig verstehen.. Mit "Inhalt des Rar-Ordners" meinst du nicht den Unterordner "TPC" sondern fomod, Meshes, Textures und die .esp Dateien in den Data Ordner kopieren?


----------



## Soldyah (9. Februar 2013)

jap richtig


----------



## Magicnorris (9. Februar 2013)

Scheint zu funktionieren. Danke! Mein Vram ist total am abkacken.. Echt schade. Ich hätte gedacht eine 570 reicht  Aber die 1280MB sind scheinbar viel zu wenig.


----------



## Low (9. Februar 2013)

Verbreitet den Torrent link einfach


----------



## WHi5K3Y (10. Februar 2013)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Scheint zu funktionieren. Danke! Mein Vram ist total am abkacken.. Echt schade. Ich hätte gedacht eine 570 reicht  Aber die 1280MB sind scheinbar viel zu wenig.



Du hast meine Hoffnungen zerstört  Könnten die Besitzer von einer potenteren Graka als der 570 mal posten wie die VRAM Auslastung bei euch ist?


----------



## Ulathar (10. Februar 2013)

GTX 680, 2 GB VRAM. Auslastung vor Weißlauf etwa 1600 MB.

Aber ich hab ein ganz anderes Problem (weiß noch nicht ob es durch den Texture mod kommt, bezweifel ich eher...).
Hab nach längerem mal wieder ne runde spielen wollen und mir über steam den neuen dragonborn dlc besorgt, immer wenn ich jedoch mit meinem neuen char (eine weibliche hochelfe)
nen drachenschrei einsetze lande ich aufm desktop -.-. 
bei meinem hauptcharakter ausm ersten durchlauf scheint es zu klappen (der ist männlich).
was zum..... (spieldaten schon via steam verifizieren lassen).

€dit:
ok Ursache für den crash gefunden, liegt an "Realistic Thunder" Soundmod in kombination mit einem der letzten Skyrim Updates und/oder DLCs.
Nun da es wieder stabil läuft konnt ich noch n bischen weiter die Landschaft begutachten und an einigen Stellen werden beinah die vollen 2048 MB VRAM belegt (maximum bis jetzt war 2039 MB) oO.
FPS technisch merke ich aber keine einbußen, hab keine zusätzlichen ini tweaks oder ENB und co laufen, nur alle settings die Skyrim selbst anbietet auf maximum.


----------



## der Ronny (10. Februar 2013)

VRam ist schon nach 1 min Spielen voll. Ich habe 2Gig in der 6970. Kann bitte mal jemand mit 3Gig schreiben, wie viel belegt wird.

PS: Spürbar ist es nicht, das es überläuft....könnte aber den einen oder anderen Absturz erklären.


----------



## AlexB_87 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe es mit µtorrent heruntergeladen, aber bei mir kommt beim Entpacken "das verschlüsselte Archiv kann nicht geöffnet werden. Falsches Passwort?"
Ich habe das Passwort kopiert und eingefügt, ob es daran liegt?

mfg Alex


----------



## WHi5K3Y (10. Februar 2013)

Verdammt, dann muss ich meine 570 wohl oder übel mal tauschen^^ Aber noch nicht jetzt, ein bisschen warten kann ich noch


----------



## doceddy (10. Februar 2013)

Also mit Mega hat es ohne Probleme mit 2.1Mb/s geklappt. Danke


----------



## killer196 (10. Februar 2013)

Mein VRAM meiner 670 läuft über :S abschmieren tut es dann nicht, aber es hängt ab und zu. Wie miniruckler.


----------



## Low (10. Februar 2013)

Kann man bei Skyrim VSync nicht ausschalten? Wenn ich draußen bin komme ich nicht auf über 60 FPS...



EDIT:
Google meint ich soll die Config änder, ich probiers 
EDIT2:
Keine Chance mit meiner HD 7870 draußen


----------



## xxxxxx6 (10. Februar 2013)

jumpel schrieb:


> 1. Wie verträgt sich dein Murd3rM0nstrMod mit dem SKSE (Script Extender Dings)?
> 2. .ini tweaks? Muss die .ini Datei sauber, also unverändert sein?
> 3. Was ist der Unterschied wenn man die von dir empfohlenen Mods nicht verwendet? So ne ENB ist ja was sehr aufwendiges wie ich es bisjetzt mitbekommen hab und deswegen hab ich sowas bisjetzt nicht gemacht.
> 4. Läuft die Sache wenn man - wie ich schon ein "vermoddetes" Skyrim (Anhang) hab - alle vorhandenen Mods mit dem NMM deaktiviert und anschließend deinen aktiviert? Hast du das schonmal probiert oder deinen Mod immer mit einem frisch installierten, sauberen Skyrim getestet.
> 5. Ist damit zu rechnen, dass es in den nächsten Tagen und Wochen Updates deines Grossmods geben wird? Dann warte ich noch etwas.



Getestet ist alles auf Vanilla +aktuellem Patch + HQ DLC, alles andere wäre zu experimentieren. Allerdings machen Texturen bekanntlich ja recht wenig Stress.
Ein Update steht erstmal nicht an. Warum auch? 





Ulathar schrieb:


> Wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich hier um ein reines texturpaket, korrekt? (ich bin selbst gerade am ziehen, kann daher nich in die files gucken).
> Ergo dürfte der mod in der regel rein garnix zerschießen oder in konflikt mit etwas treten.
> 
> aber "nur" 4gb erscheint mir überraschend klein für einen so massives high res texture pack? das offizielle von beth is da mit 4,39gb sogar größer?
> ...



1. Genau so ist es. Reine (kombinierte, verbesserte, optimierte) Texturen.
2. Die Größe kommt A. davon das ich das Möglichste aus 7zip rausgeholt habe (siehe Verlinkung und Ramverbrauch) und B. das die Texturen wie gesagt nicht einfach zueinander
"geklascht" wurden, sondern ineinander und eine stark verbesserte optimierte Kompression verwendet wurde. Ein völliges Remastering.
3. Halt Dich am besten einfach an die Installationsanleitung und mein Tipp wäre der Nexus Mod manager. 



Xaipe schrieb:


> Es handelt sich halt um den Mod: Texture Pack Combiner at Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community
> Dort steht fast alles, was man wissen muss. Kurz:
> 
> Ca 10KB groß, es funktioniert so: Man läd alle ca 60 Mods runter, das sind 3 Hauptmods (einer davon ist inzwischen quasi unmöglich zu bekommen, weil der Ersteller abgehoben ist und gebannt wurde), die ähnlich wie das HD Pack von Bestheda wirklich einmal alles verändern und (fast) sämtliche Texturen auf 1k,2K oder 4K updaten.
> ...


 
So war es mal... das ist aber heute so "nicht mehr ganz korrekt" 
Also erstmal vielen Dank fü  Deinen echt ausführlichen Post.  Ich habe ja mitterweile zu "Technisches" noch etwas dazu geschrieben. Der Texturcombiner ist ja mitterweile gar nicht mehr "die Mod". Es werden natürlich noch Texturen kombiniert. Das ist richtig. Aber so banal war es mal, ist es aber heute nicht mehr. Ich habe es ja schon mehrfach geschrieben, aber reines Texturen zusammenwerfen würde auch gar nicht mehr in der Menge (über 50 Mods) funktionieren aus Performancegründen. Ergo: Tolle Mod aber keiner kanns Spielen. Ist auch niemanden mit geholfen. Werf nochmal einen Blick auf die technische Beschreibung. Hab mir viel Mühe gemacht, diese möglichst autonormal Verständlich darzustellen. 




AlexB_87 schrieb:


> hallo,
> hab es mit utorrent heruntergeladen, aber bei mir kommt beim entpacken "das verschlüsselte Archiv kann nicht geöffnet werden. falsches passwort?"
> hab das passwort kopiert und eingefügt, ob es daran liegt?


 
Checks einfach nochmal mit den Augen, ob sich da nen Fehler eingeschlichen hat. Meist ist es bei c&p einfach am Ende ein Leerzeichen zuviel.


----------



## AlexB_87 (10. Februar 2013)

Ich habe das Problem ausfindig gemacht.
Man darf 7-zip nicht über das Kontextmenü "Rechtsklick - hier entpacken" benutzen, sondern muss erst das Programm 7-zip an sich öffnen.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Februar 2013)

Werds mal runterziehen und schauen, obs funzt, lädt gerade noch.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2013)

Top, mein Skyrim ist nun hinüber


----------



## beren2707 (10. Februar 2013)

********, ach echt?! *Download gedanklich schon abbrech*


----------



## xxxxxx6 (10. Februar 2013)

Na dann haut mal rein Jungs! 

Ich werd mich jetzt auch endlich mal wieder endlich auf mein Skyrim stürzen...  vor lauter modden das Spielen fast vergessen...^^

Fragen und Anregungen natürlich trotzdem weiterhin gerne.


----------



## xxxxxx6 (10. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Top, mein Skyrim ist nun hinüber


 
Erklär das mal? Was haste gemacht?

Der Sonntag ist sowieso immer blöd sowas zu machen. Ich erinnere mich noch gut, als ich Sonntag morgen, angedüelt von Samstag Abend, gemeint habe ich müsste an meiner Wakü weiterschrauben und "was soll schon passieren?"... das ohne Federn der CPU Kühler auf der CPU dadruch quasi zerbrechen brochen ist...  nunja stellte sich erst als fail raus als ich wieder vollständig nüchtern war.  Du verstehst was ich damit sagen will?



beren2707 schrieb:


> ********, ach echt?! *Download gedanklich schon abbrech*


 
Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen. Bisher waren tausend Kunden glücklich.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2013)

Seit Dragonborn fliegt es gerne ab ...


----------



## beren2707 (10. Februar 2013)

Da ich weder Dawnguard noch Dragonborn habe, riskier ich es. Habe aber sicherheitshalber den gessamten Skyrim-Ordner gesichert. Doppelt.


----------



## CaS1no (10. Februar 2013)

Auch von mir n dickes Dankeschön! 

Habe mir auch schon 2x die Mühe gemacht alle Mods des TPC runterzuladen und dann packen zu lassen. Erst in ner Mid-Version zum testen und danach hab ich mir ne 7950 mit 3GB VRAM geholt um alle Texturen in Ultraauflösung nutzen zu können. Ein Update mit den neu hinzugefügten Mods hätte ich wahrscheinlich nicht gemacht. Allein das packen dauert ja 10 Minuten 

Skyrim schafft es mit dem TPC bei mir übrigens auf 2,7 GB VRAM - da soll nochmal einer sagen der große RAM der Radeons wäre überflüssig 

Welche Mods hast du jetzt zusammengepackt? Immer die von dem Modder empfohlenen bzw. die mit der höchsten Auflösung?


----------



## belle (10. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Seit Dragonborn fliegt es gerne ab ...


 
Dragonborn habe ich leider noch nicht, aber mit Hearthfire und Dawnguard läuft es bei mir bisher absolut stabil.
Ich habe es zwar noch nicht sehr lange gezockt, aber es könnte an meinen sonstigen Settings liegen. Ich nutze keine ENB-Mod und verändere nur meine Ini-Datei (Sichtweite, Schatteneinstellung, Reflexionen).


----------



## beren2707 (10. Februar 2013)

Von der Performance her habe ich null Probleme, läuft absolut flüssig. Allerdings hatte ich gerade unvermittelt nen CTD, kann aber auch an einer der unzähligen anderen Mods liegen. Werde es in ein paar Tagen nochmal testen.


----------



## Ulathar (10. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Seit Dragonborn fliegt es gerne ab ...


 
Höre/lese auch viel von problemen mit Dragonborn aufm PC.
Bin selbst leider noch nicht viel zum zocken gekommen (da ich erst das 100%ig garantierte Crashproblem bei einigen Drachenschreien "fixen" musste).
Mal schauen wie es sich jetzt bei mir verhält.

Eine Frage dazu: meinst du das generell auch auf Himmelsrand bezogen? Oder speziell auf den DLC Content / Regionen?


----------



## Lancer. (10. Februar 2013)

Wen not am Mann ist und wen es x6 erlauben würde könnte ich es die nächsten Tage mal auf Uploaded.net hoch laden. Mehr Hoster sind besser als nur einer und paar Torrents.

Sonst, super Arbeit, endlich muss man sich nicht jedes mal alles mühsam zusammen suchen.


----------



## toxic27 (10. Februar 2013)

Danke  DL (max 17kb)  zieht sich leider trotz einer 100mbit Leitung .... lol ...  Seedet mal mehr,Freunde der Nacht 

Hab zwar zig MODS per Combiner selber gepackt und Skyrim sieht MEGA aus aber updates haben ja was für sich


----------



## Sunjy (10. Februar 2013)

Also muss mich auch mal melden.

Hab auch mit Skyrim angefangen.. sehr geiles Game aber meine Gpu lässt nur mittlere einstellungen zu.


Kann ich mit einem Phenom 2 X6 auf 4GHz und einer 7950 das Game mit mods flüssig spielen? Oder musses da nochmehr power sein?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Februar 2013)

Ulathar schrieb:


> Eine Frage dazu: meinst du das generell auch auf Himmelsrand bezogen? Oder speziell auf den DLC Content / Regionen?


Bisher nur Probleme auf Solstheim.



Sunjy schrieb:


> Kann ich mit einem Phenom 2 X6 auf 4GHz und einer 7950 das Game mit mods flüssig spielen?


Easy ... den Mods wegen zocke ich aber derzeit mit einer GTX 680 Classified 4G


----------



## xxxxxx6 (10. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bisher nur Probleme auf Solstheim.
> 
> Easy ... den Mods wegen zocke ich aber derzeit mit einer GTX 680 Classified 4G


 
Und ich mit zwei...!  

Übrigens Danke für die News. Sehr nett von Euch.


----------



## Ulathar (11. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Bisher nur Probleme auf Solstheim.


 
Ah okay, da war ich bis jetzt noch nicht. Aber dann sprichts ja für sich, dass es eher n DLC spezifisches Problem ist als ein generelles spielweites (allerdings schon irgendwo "peinlich" für Bethesda, dass die den DLC Content nicht stable hinkriegen, zumal der bereits "ewig" für Consolen raus ist ).
Schon probiert, ob der neue Unofficial Dragonborne Patch abhilfe verschafft? Ist seit kurzem die erste Version raus. Wenn dus auf deutsch bevorzugst, musste aber noch auf die neue Version vom Directors Cut mod warten .

So genug offtopic hehe.


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (11. Februar 2013)

Der Torrent ist schnell. Gestern Abend angestartet. Heute morgen fertig. 
Ich seede weiter.


----------



## WHi5K3Y (11. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Updatebarkeit aus? Wenn von einigen Mods neue Versionen mit besseren Texturen erscheinen.


----------



## Spy (11. Februar 2013)

Kurze Frage zur version: Habe den Mod installiert (sieht sehr gut aus), nur zeigt mir der Nexusa Mod Manager in der Übersicht Version 1.8x an und weist auf eine neuere Version hin. Ist das korrekt?

Habe die Datei vor drei Tage per Torrent runtergeladen. Die Dateiversion ist ja wohl noch die gleiche.

Spy


----------



## Xaipe (11. Februar 2013)

xxxxxx6 schrieb:


> So war es mal... das ist aber heute so "nicht mehr ganz korrekt"
> Also erstmal vielen Dank fü  Deinen echt ausführlichen Post.  Ich habe ja mitterweile zu "Technisches" noch etwas dazu geschrieben. Der Texturcombiner ist ja mitterweile gar nicht mehr "die Mod". Es werden natürlich noch Texturen kombiniert. Das ist richtig. Aber so banal war es mal, ist es aber heute nicht mehr. Ich habe es ja schon mehrfach geschrieben, aber reines Texturen zusammenwerfen würde auch gar nicht mehr in der Menge (über 50 Mods) funktionieren aus Performancegründen. Ergo: Tolle Mod aber keiner kanns Spielen. Ist auch niemanden mit geholfen. Werf nochmal einen Blick auf die technische Beschreibung. Hab mir viel Mühe gemacht, diese möglichst autonormal Verständlich darzustellen.


 
Um's ganz korrrekt zu sagen ist das falsch. TPC selbst macht nur genau das oben beschriebene. DDSopt, was wieder eine andere Mod ist, die nochmal drüber läuft. Wenn du das mit dem angebotenen Pack gemacht hast ist ja super 

Allerdings hab ich es nicht gemacht, die Option gab es auch nicht, wenn man es direkt vom Nexus runterläd, dort wird sich nichtmal erwähnt. Läuft auch so super flüssig (mit 2GB VRAM auf einer HD7850, frag mich wirklich was ihr mit euren Karten habt) und seh deswegen nicht die Notwendigkeit.

Übrigens: Irgendjemand hat geschrieben, dass er keine ENBs installiert, dafür aber an der .ini rumschraubt: Bei mir hat die .ini schon einige Spielstände zerschossen, ENB läuft hingegen flüssig und ohne Abstürze.


----------



## doceddy (11. Februar 2013)

Habe eine kleine Performance-Frage: Ich hab Skyrim neuinstalliert und dann nur den Combiner per NMM aktiviert und die ini etwas angepasst. Hatte im Spiel dann durchschnittlich ~65fps. Dann wurde eine Mod für realistische Beleuchtung hinzugefügt und schon hab ich ~90fps   Kann mir das einer erklären?


----------



## Memphys (11. Februar 2013)

Download über Torrent hat gut funktioniert, allerdings hab ich irgendwie Probleme mitm NMM. Die Datei killt ihn nämlich jedes Mal wenn ich den Mod in meine "Texturen"-Kategorie einsortieren will... er sagt er updatet die Kategorien und BÄM, nix geht mehr. Wird wohl vorerst mal unter Unsortiert bleiben müssen


----------



## xxxxxx6 (11. Februar 2013)

Memphys schrieb:


> Download über Torrent hat gut funktioniert, allerdings hab ich irgendwie Probleme mitm NMM. Die Datei killt ihn nämlich jedes Mal wenn ich den Mod in meine "Texturen"-Kategorie einsortieren will... er sagt er updatet die Kategorien und BÄM, nix geht mehr. Wird wohl vorerst mal unter Unsortiert bleiben müssen


 
Ja hab ich auch so gemacht. 



doceddy schrieb:


> Habe eine kleine Performance-Frage: Ich hab Skyrim neuinstalliert und dann nur den Combiner per NMM aktiviert und die ini etwas angepasst. Hatte im Spiel dann durchschnittlich ~65fps. Dann wurde eine Mod für realistische Beleuchtung hinzugefügt und schon hab ich ~90fps   Kann mir das einer erklären?



Hehe nein. Aber guter Tipp! Danke. 



Xaipe schrieb:


> Um's ganz korrrekt zu sagen ist das falsch. TPC selbst macht nur genau das oben beschriebene. DDSopt, was wieder eine andere Mod ist, die nochmal drüber läuft. Wenn du das mit dem angebotenen Pack gemacht hast ist ja super
> 
> Allerdings hab ich es nicht gemacht, die Option gab es auch nicht, wenn man es direkt vom Nexus runterläd, dort wird sich nichtmal erwähnt. Läuft auch so super flüssig (mit 2GB VRAM auf einer HD7850, frag mich wirklich was ihr mit euren Karten habt) und seh deswegen nicht die Notwendigkeit.



Nein Herr Gymnasiallehrer  . Du kannst das tatsächlich auf der Nexxusseite http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/20801/#content nachlesen und zwar wenn Du nach "Installer App" suchst. Es ist nach wie vor eine erweiterte Combinerversion. Oder versuch mal den DDSopt selbst auf Deine Texturmods anzuwenden.  Jedenfalls war der Herr Drigger so nett ihm (Cestral) seinen Combiner nochmal selbst massiv zu verbessern und zu erweitern. So gesehen ist es nicht mal eine Modifikation, sondern das eine ist der Motor, das andere ist das fahrbereite Auto. Denn eines ist auch klar! Ohne die Arbeit von Drigger, hätte ich das hier nie veröffentlicht! 100x mehr Zeit für ein bildqualitativ schlechteres Ergebnis, das dann nicht spielbar gewesen wäre, weil es 5 GB Vram bräuchte? Das hätte niemand getan und ich auch nicht. 

Deshalb freut es mich zu lesen, dass es Dir gefällt und so gut läuft.


----------



## lu89 (11. Februar 2013)

Also ich habs mir grade bei mega geladen und es lief wunderbar, die ganze Zeit mit Fullspeed


----------



## Santury (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich hoffe es gibt wirlich keine dummen Fragen, aber ich will mir ja nicht mein Skyrim zerschießen.

Muss, bevor ich den Texture Combine verwende alle anderen Mods was Texturen etc betrifft deaktivieren, die ich mir z.B. über den Steam Workshop geholt habe!? Soll das Game blank sein?

Gruß und klasse Arbeit, die du dir da gemacht hast.


----------



## xxxxxx6 (12. Februar 2013)

lu89 schrieb:


> Also ich habs mir grade bei mega geladen und es lief wunderbar, die ganze Zeit mit Fullspeed


 
Ja das ist schön zu hören. Woran das liegt, dass es bei manchen wunderbar geht, bei anderen aber gar nicht, absolut k.A.
Villeicht geht momentan MEGA auch wirklich nur sporadisch aber dann echt super. Ich persönlich finds völlig schräg mitterweile, weil ist ja auch ein schöner 
kleiner Test ob MEGA wirklich so mega ist, wie überall behauptet wird. 



Santury schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe es gibt wirlich keine dummen Fragen, aber ich will mir ja nicht mein Skyrim zerschießen.
> 
> ...


 
Danke! Also theoretisch nein - Du musst nichts deaktivieren. Ich kann Dir aber natürlich keine Garantie auf das Zusammenspiel mit jeder einzelnen Mod, dass diese Einwandfrei läuft geben, geschweige denn für alle gleichzeitig zusammen.
Probiers einfach!  Ich würde allerdings weitere Texturmods nicht mitladen lassen.



WHi5K3Y schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Updatebarkeit aus? Wenn von einigen Mods neue Versionen mit besseren Texturen erscheinen.


 
Theoretisch kann man diese machen - wenn gleichzeitig eine neue Version des Textur Combiners rauskommt - machen. Aber nur dann. Der Texturcombiner muss diese dann in seine settings.ini genau mit exaktem Dateinamen aufnehmen, sonst funktioniert es nicht - sprich erfindet nichts zum entpacken, konvertieren, verarbeiten, usw. D.h. - du wirst es bemerkt haben - man könnte es auch hinfrickeln und der settings.ini die aktuallsierte Datei mit aktuallsiertem Namen unterschieben und es sein Werk vollziehen lassen. Ja das wäre (vermutlich!) sogar möglich. Das Ergebnis ist allerdings dann weder auf Qualität, noch auf Stabilität geprüft. Und wenn mich Skyrim mit Mods, eines gelehrt hat, dann ist das wie wichtig Stabilität ist!
Du siehst also: Ja man könnte, theoretisch, es ist aber sehr die Frage ob der Aufwand und das unkalkulierbare Risiko - zumindest ohne neu Textur Combiner Version - lohnt, für eine (winztige) Verbesserung. Derzeit ist es die aktuellste Version des Textur Combiners.


----------



## Spy (12. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich nochmal auf meine Frage hinweisen düfte:



Spy schrieb:


> Kurze Frage zur version: Habe den Mod installiert (sieht sehr gut aus), nur zeigt mir der Nexusa Mod Manager in der Übersicht Version 1.8x an und weist auf eine neuere Version hin. Ist das korrekt?
> 
> Habe die Datei vor drei Tage per Torrent runtergeladen. Die Dateiversion ist ja wohl noch die gleiche.
> 
> Spy


 
Wäre nett, wenn Ihr mal Eure Versionsanzeige im NMM prüfen könntet.

Spy


----------



## xxxxxx6 (12. Februar 2013)

Spy schrieb:


> Wenn ich nochmal auf meine Frage hinweisen düfte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Es ist alles korrekt bei Dir. Bei mir steht es wie bei Dir auch dran.


----------



## Spy (12. Februar 2013)

Danke. Sehr schön, jetzt muss ich nur noch zusehen, wie ich die Performanceprobleme gelöst bekomme (unter 20 FPS im ersten Dorf trotz 7970, 3570k, 8 GB).


----------



## WHi5K3Y (12. Februar 2013)

Du benutzt doch sicherlich einen ENB, oder?


----------



## Iifrit Tambuur-san (12. Februar 2013)

Ich nutze auch ENB, trotzdem komme ich nicht unter 30fps mit nur einem 2600k und 16GB RAM und eben einer 7970 GE. 
und ich bin nicht kleinlich, was die Settings vom ENB angeht.


----------



## Spy (12. Februar 2013)

Ich habe viele Mods zuerst ohne NMM einfach durch reinkopieren installiert (fast alles von denen hier: The 25 best Skyrim mods - updated | Mods | PC Gamer und HD Textur Mod) und dann die combined mod drübergezogen. Am besten installier ich wohl noch mal alles von vorne.

Lohnt sich ein realistic lightning mod noch nach dem combined? Oder ist der schon mit drin? Braucht manfür die Optik neben dem combined noch andere mods/Texturen usw. (und dass es spielbar bleibt)?

Zu ENB noch eine grundsätzliche Frage: Was ist das genau? Ein Mod oder ein Tool für Mods? Muss ich zunächst etwas universelles installieren oder ist das bei jedem mod, der was mit enb zu tun hat dabei?

Spy

PS: Da das hier recht OT ist, wäre ich auch für einen Link dankbar, wo das schon mal disktiert wurde.


----------



## Low (12. Februar 2013)

Ich komme mit meiner HD 7870 auf teilweise nur 17fps draußen, in Höhlen und Gebäuden immer 60fps...bis auf dem Village Mod und Texture Pack Vanilla Skyrim. Probiere es mal mit nur 4x AA


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2013)

8x MSAA ist - sorry - eh Unfug. Wenn dann gleich SSAA oder 4x MSAA + TAA.


----------



## Exodus187 (12. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht wieso das alle hinbekommen, bei mir krieg ich das nicht installiert... 

Variante 1 kapier ich nicht... und die 2 will nicht.
Wenn ich im Hauptverzeichnis von Skyrim .../SteamApps/common/skyrim 
die Dateien rein kopier ändert sich in skyrim rein Garnichts bei mir.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2013)

In den Data-Ordner, nicht in Skyrim.


----------



## Exodus187 (12. Februar 2013)

hab ich bringt aber auch nichts


----------



## Spy (12. Februar 2013)

Du musst die heruntergeladene Datei entpacken. Sind dann ca. 7 GB und in den Data Ordner kopieren. Dann NMM starten und dort den Mod per Doppelklick installieren. Danach kann man das Häkchen machen. Ich kann aber nicht sagen, ob sich bei mir was geändert hat, da ich erst ca. 1 Stunde spiele, aber schon 10 h wie wild mods installiere (und jetzt alles noch mal mit dem NMM machen will ). Hoffe das hilft.
Spy


----------



## Low (12. Februar 2013)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> 8x MSAA ist - sorry - eh Unfug. Wenn dann gleich SSAA oder 4x MSAA + TAA.


 Ich weiß nichtmal was das ist sry 

Kommt jetzt sogar oft auf 60fps draußen mit 4x MSAA klasse


----------



## beren2707 (12. Februar 2013)

Scheint mit einer der anderen Mods (keine anderen Graphikmods mehr aktiv) zu kollidieren - mal nach ein bis zwei Minuten oder nach ner Viertelstunde erfolgt ein unvermittelter Absturz des Spiels. Werde wohl irgendwann ausgiebig Fehlersuche betreiben müssen - gut, dass ich noch Backups gemacht habe.


----------



## Norkzlam (12. Februar 2013)

Das Problem habe ich im Moment auch. Selbst wenn ich alle Mods deinstaliere bekomme ich CTDs.


----------



## xxxxxx6 (13. Februar 2013)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Das Problem habe ich im Moment auch. Selbst wenn ich alle Mods deinstaliere bekomme ich CTDs.



Genau das ist ein (noch) rießen Problem. Liegt aber denke ich weniger an den ganzen Mods, als an der Arbeit den Berthesta Studios abgeliefert hat. Hier hätte man druchaus fehlertolleranter Programmieren können - wenn man schon so Modoffen ist.

Ich habe auch bei Steamhub mir ca. 150 Mods zusammengesucht und sieht auch supergeil aus und macht mega Spaß... aber es läuft halt nicht stabil! Warum? K.a.! Gibts ne Fehleranzeige? "Natürlich" nicht! Wie könnte man auch nur so professionell sein?!
Die Frage ist halt auch - vorallem nach dem letzten DLC - ob das Spiel vanilla überhaupt (noch) stabil ist! Wie manche PCGH Redakteure schrieben, scheint nicht mal das derzeit gesichert! 

Ich meine wir sind halt auch schon im 2. Releasejahr, da könnte man ja mitterweile auch eine gewisse Stabilität hingepatched haben. Theoretisch... 

Aus diesem Grund habe ich auch noch mir nicht die DLCs gekauft, weil ich nicht riskieren will, dass A das Spiel gar nicht mehr gescheit läuft und B ich nicht unwiderruflich mir die DLCs hier draufhau und dann keine verlässlichen Aussagen mehr treffen, kann ob hier mit dem Ergebnis des Textur Combiners noch alles rund läuft. Den Anspruch hab ich ja schon an mich selbst.  Mitterweile sind es ja auch mehrere hundert Downloads! 
___________________________________________________________________________________

*
EDIT:
Derzeit mache ich übrigens ne Testreihe wie viel Vram je Auflösung gebraucht wird. 
Ein weiterer Test läuft gerade aufgrund eines Tipps von Exodus187 der die Probleme mit MEGA mittels Downloadmanager lösen könnte. Das wär doch mal was! 

EDIT2:
Super Sache! Danke Exodus187! Hat funktioniert! Über Downloadmanager gehts mit MEGA wirklich 1. mega ab und 2. megazuverlässig! Hab das auf der Startseite mal aktuallsiert. 

EDIT3:
Hab nen ausführlichen Test zum Texturcombiner gefunden - mit und ohne Optimierung! 

http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?/topic/733600-texture-pack-combiner/?p=7320458

Vram, FPS,... alles super interessant! Damit wird nämlich ganz anschaulich klar, was in der Praixis des Optimierens Mühe Lohn war!  *


----------



## Spy (14. Februar 2013)

xxxxxx6 schrieb:


> *
> EDIT3:
> Hab nen ausführlichen Test zum Texturcombiner gefunden - mit und ohne Optimierung!
> 
> ...


 
Der Tester kommt - so wie ich das verstehe - zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Textures für maps auf 1024x1024 reduziert werden sollten. Frage: Ist das bei combined mod schon der Fall? Wenn nein, wie, wo und ob kann man das ändern?

Nach dem ich zwei mods rausgenommen habe (autounequip arrows und zusätzliche crossbows) lief das Intro und die Charaktererschaffung schon mal stabil und ein bisschen in der Gegend rumlaufen mit einem alten Speicherstand auch (3GB VRam). Also von mir bislang .

Spy


----------



## xxxxxx6 (14. Februar 2013)

Spy schrieb:


> Der Tester kommt - so wie ich das verstehe - zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Textures für maps auf 1024x1024 reduziert werden sollten. Frage: Ist das bei combined mod schon der Fall? Wenn nein, wie, wo und ob kann man das ändern?
> 
> Nach dem ich zwei mods rausgenommen habe (autounequip arrows und zusätzliche crossbows) lief das Intro und die Charaktererschaffung schon mal stabil und ein bisschen in der Gegend rumlaufen mit einem alten Speicherstand auch (3GB VRam). Also von mir bislang .
> 
> Spy


 
Das alles ging bei mir ohne so. 

Auch macht es wenig Sinn die Qualität der Texturen nochmehr zu reduzieren. Die Texturen wurden ja schon kräftig optimiert und hierdruch hat sich auch der große Performancsprung vollzogen. Wenn man jetzt noch sich quasi die ganze Arbeit wieder kaputt macht, nur um 3 FPS mehr noch rauszubebkommen... nunja. 

Ebenso wenig bekommt man vom Vram raus. Grob 300 MB. Am Wichtigstens ist das man laut seinem Tests mit 1,8-2,9 GB deutlich unter die 3GB Vram Größe gerutscht ist, druch den optimierten Textur Combiner. Damit sind schon mal 99% aller halbwegs modernen Grafikkarten abgedeckt. Und dennoch sind seine Werte sehr(!) mit Vorsicht zu genießen, weil er vieles wie z.B. antistrophisches Filtering und Antialiaising nicht reingeschrieben hat. 

Daher taugt dieser Test lediglich zum Vergleich der einzelnen Ergebnisse untereinander, jedoch nicht als allgemeingültige Aussage. Zumal es nicht DAS Textur Combiner Pack hier ist was er verwendet hat.


----------



## Spy (14. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Erklärung. Werde mal abwarten, ob das Spiel bei mir überhaupt abstürzt. Meine FPS liegen so bei 35 - 50. Reicht für ein Rollenspiel. Nur die Maus ist irgendwie schwammig, obwohl ich die mouseaccelaration=0 in der ini gestellt habe (die skyrimprefs.ini im Ordner skyrim/skyrim ist das die falsche?).

Spy


----------



## xxxxxx6 (14. Februar 2013)

Spy schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung. Werde mal abwarten, ob das Spiel bei mir überhaupt abstürzt. Meine FPS liegen so bei 35 - 50. Reicht für ein Rollenspiel. Nur die Maus ist irgendwie schwammig, obwohl ich die mouseaccelaration=0 in der ini gestellt habe (die skyrimprefs.ini im Ordner skyrim/skyrim ist das die falsche?).
> 
> Spy


 
Grundsätzlich ist das die richtige Datei. Villeicht liegts aber auch an der Performance - mach mal testweise AA off bzw. AF


----------



## Spy (18. Februar 2013)

So, hab jetzt übers WE ein Weilchen gespielt (ca. 3,5h). 
Null Abstürze, alles bestens. Ohne Glättung und Schärfung wird auch das FPS Limit von 60 erreicht, dann reagiert auch die Maus besser, wenn auch nicht perfekt.

Spy


----------



## belle (20. Februar 2013)

Ich besitze nun auch eine gewisse Weile Dragonborn und habe schon kräftig gezockt. Da ich zurzeit unterwegs bin und meinen Laptop nutze, habe ich ein etwas leichteres Paket zusammengestellt. Dabei benutze ich hauptsächlich das "serious retexture" und "skyrim 2k", jeweils in den kleineren Versionen. Ersteres hält in der aktuellen Version auch Verbesserungen für Dragonborn parat und bis auf einige Korrekturen an den Körpern und Pflanzen habe ich auf weitere Mods verzichtet.

Bei einigen Leuten ist bestimmt das Modding einfach etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Wozu brauche ich denn verändertes Aussehen für Goldmünzen und gemoddete Waffen? Das Erste ist unnötig und das Zweite braucht man bei korrekter Skillung eh nicht.
Viele solcher Mods sind zudem eher ein Problem in Sachen Balancing. Neue Häuser und Waffen gehören da einfach nicht rein, wobei man über Rüstungen und dem Aussehen von Waffen natürlich streiten kann. Einige passen da durchaus rein... Mir geht es hier eher um die Menge und den Sinn vieler Mods, man muss ja nicht jede kleine Veränderung mitnehmen und 10 Mods sind bestimmt stabiler als 31...

Ihr könntet bei Problemen auch den Wert "uGridstoLoad" für Dragonborn wieder senken (Standardwert 5), wenn ihr den verändert habt. Das habe ich bei mir schon vor langer Zeit vor Dragonborn getan, weil es schlicht zu instabil wurde. Ich nutze die freien Ressourcen lieber für mehr Gras und detaillierte Bäume. Was ich damit sagen will?

Mistet euer Skyrim mal kräftig aus, überdenkt eure Ini-Dateien, löscht am besten das Skyrim Verzeichnis in "Steam\SteamApps\Common\Skyrim\" und ladet es erneut herunter. Danach installiert ihr dann wirklich nur die Mods, die Sinn machen und die ihr auf jeden Fall benutzen wollt, gerne auch mal ohne ENB.
Bei mir ist Dragonborn nach 20 Stunden 3 mal gecrasht, liegt wohl am DLC. Die Menge hält sich allerdings in Grenzen, zumal ich in anderen Gebieten nie, absolut nie einen "crash to desktop" habe. 

Ich hänge mal meine Einstellungen an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"iShadowMapResolution" kann bei entsprechender Hardware gerne in beiden Dateien auf "4096" geändert werden.
Bitte nicht vergessen, dass in der "SkyrimPrefs.ini" unter "sD3DDevice" eure Grafikkarte eingetragen werden muss (alles innerhalb der "" ersetzen). Die entsprechende Information wird im selben Verzeichnis (Dokumente\My Games\Skyrim\) unter dem Namen "RendererInfo.txt" erzeugt, wenn Skyrim das erste Mal gestartet wurde (in der 2. Zeile).


----------



## Sunjy (22. Februar 2013)

Hey leute.

Hab eine GTX 570 mit 1280 MB VRam. Kann ich da den Mod instalieren oder wird das von vorne herrein gar nix?


----------



## belle (22. Februar 2013)

Nein, den Mod kannst du nutzen. Etwas mehr als 1 GB VRAM müssten reichen, solange du es mit Antialiasing nicht übertreibst.


----------



## plaGGy (22. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich habe die doppelte, rund 2,5gb Auslastung an VRAM mit dem Paket, also könnte es zu merkbarem Nachlade-Stuttering kommen.
Ich würde mich mit den wichtigesten Mods, also Bäume, SChnee und Rocks begnügen und lieber ruckelfrei spielen, aber ads muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## symbi (26. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank, genau sowas hat gefehlt


----------



## xxxxxx6 (26. Februar 2013)

symbi schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, genau sowas hat gefehlt


 
Sehr gern geschehn. 

Und wäre ich nicht seit 2 Wochen total süchtig nach diesem "Weltraumgebastel-Geheimtipp" https://kerbalspaceprogram.com/ ...dann würde ich es sicherlich gerade weiter spielen...  aber... es ist so schwer und das Gebastel so geil!


----------



## symbi (26. Februar 2013)

Ab und zu muss ich schon mal wieder ein Fus-DO-Ra aussprechen sonst verlerne ich es ja fast noch 

Weltraumgebastel? Nein nein ich klick lieber nicht drauf, ich verbringe eh zuviel Zeit mit Spielen^^


----------



## skyrimfan21 (15. April 2013)

Hallo, erstmal vielen Dank an xxxxxx6, dass er sich die Mühe gemacht hat. Würd das Pack gerne testen, kanns aber weder entpacken, noch in den NMM einfügen. Wenn ich es öffnen will steht da: "Das Archiv hat entweder ein unbekanntes Format oder ist beschädigt (WinRar|7Zip)". Hab die Fullversion von Mega mit den jDownloader geladen - zweimal. Ist die Version kapput oder mach ich irgendwas falsch. WinRar und 7Zip sind aktuell. 

Bitte helft mir, will das unbedingt ausprobieren!!^^


----------



## beren2707 (18. April 2013)

Nachtrag: Mittlerweile läuft Skyrim wieder seit dem jüngsten Update. Lag wohl nicht an der Mod, sondern an einer grundlegenden Instabilität Skyrims, die nunmehr behoben scheint. Kann die Mod daher nun wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## skyrimfan21 (22. April 2013)

Soweit ich das jetzt rausgekriegt hab, kann man das nur mit der 64 bit Version entpacken, hab s auf zwei Rechner mit Vista und win7 32 Bit ausprobiert. 

Kann das vielleicht jmd. entpacken und erneut mit ner 32 Version packen und bei MEGA uplouden? Der Download kann auch größer sein

EDIT: hat sich geklärt


----------



## Kinami37 (22. April 2013)

so ein schei* ... :c

Habs jetzt 2x runtergeladen, einmal das "Full" package und einmal die parts einzeln.. immer wieder crc fehler (falsches password?)

-.-


----------



## skyrimfan21 (22. April 2013)

Das Passwort stimmt. 
(is ja "+0/g;0e€8H,92L3:6U6_5L8!7Z'32e#97~U81@i9&9q)8-") und muss ja mit nem 64 bit System entpackt werden.

Keine Ahnung ob dir das weiterhilft CRC Fehler beim entpacken mit 7zip (Computer)

EDIT: hab versucht die einzelnen Parts auch mit dem 32 Bit System zu entpacken.. dann trat auch irgendein Fehler auf.


----------



## Kinami37 (22. April 2013)

ich hab ein 64bit system, 64bit 7zip und 64bit winrar.. immer wieder crc error falsches pw


----------



## skyrimfan21 (22. April 2013)

dann lads bei nem Kumpel runter, hab ich auch gemacht bevor du jetzt stundelang versuchst das am Laufen zu bringen


----------



## Kinami37 (22. April 2013)

ich hab keinen freund mit schnellem internet^^ und bei mega komme ich nur auf 1mb mit jdownloader....


----------



## skyrimfan21 (23. April 2013)

So.. hab das pack mal getestet:

Es ist auf jedenfall sehr umfangreich, das spricht aber auch eher dagegen. Viele Texturen finde ich unpassend oder einfach nur hässlich... Zum Beispiel die Grastexturen sind zum Teil rot und grün. Einige Bäume ähneln denen aus den Tropen und die einst dreckigen schlammigen Wege Riverwoods sind nun staubig und trocken.. ist halt Geschmackssache.

Wenn man wenig Zeit hat, dann kann man sich das Pack ruhig installieren und die unnötigen oder schlechten Texturen einfach löschen. Ich bevorzuge hingegen eine eigene Auswahl , die ebenfalls durch den Ordenator optimiert wurde. 
Mit einem durchschnittlichen dual core macht das ganze eher wenig sinn.... also finger weg, wenn man nicht die nötige Hardware besitzt (sollte aber auch bekannt sein).


----------



## Kinami37 (24. April 2013)

kannst du das was du runtergeladen hast mal irgendwo hochladen? auf einen ftp vllt? oder file-upload ? ^^ oder rapidshare


----------



## skyrimfan21 (24. April 2013)

geht leider nicht, sonst hätt ichs dir schon angeboten. Hab ne schlechte Leitung, hab selber nur mit 500kb/s runtergeladen. aber ich kann dir nur raten das alles selber zumachen. schau dir ma den gems und den step guide an. das sind modlisten.. dort wirste sicher gute texturepacks finden.

Hastes denn schonma mit nem downloadmanager runtergeladen? jdownloader 2 zum beispiel. vll klappt das ja damit.. alsich das normal runtergeladen hab, ist der download auch ab und zu mal abgestürzt


----------



## ForenTroll (25. April 2013)

Gibt es noch alternative Downloads ?
Bei Mega bleibt der Download nach 6%, bzw. 17% bei den Parts, hängen und ein Download Manager bringt da auch nüx.
Bei DepositFiles funzt zwar der DLM, aber er würde ca. 17 Std. dafür benötigen. Und mit den torrent sogar 1,9 Tage


----------



## skyrimfan21 (25. April 2013)

Also ich kann die nur denn Full download bei Mega empfehlen, der hat bei mir eigentlich immer funktioniert (3mal oder so) bei den einzelnen Files hatte ich auch Probleme. Der uploader wurd ja gesperrt, vll weil er das pack hochgeladen hat, ist ja immerhin mehr oder weniger geistiges eigentum von den moddern. es wird also keine alternative geben.


----------



## m00k (14. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Zuerst entschuldige mich ich, als Deutsch nicht meine Muttersprache ist, damit ich eine Übersetzungsstelle benutze. 

Ich habe nur die volle Datei von Mega geladen aber jedes Mal ich versuche, ich zu extrahieren, erhalte einen Fehler. Ich habe auch das gleiche Problem mit dem Sturzbach. 

Ich habe versucht, WinZip und 7 Schwung 64-Bit zu benutzen, aber keiner wird mir erlauben, das Archiv zu extrahieren. Ich habe bestimmt das Kennwort richtig auch eingetragen. 

Kann jemand helfen? Ich möchte wirklich diesen erstaunlichen Gewebepack versuchen, aber ich denke nicht, dass ich die Fähigkeit habe, es mich selbst zu machen! 

Danke! 

m00k


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Original:

Hi folks,

First I apologise as German is not my native language, so I am using a translation site 

I have just downloaded the full file from Mega but every time I try to extract I get an error. I also have the same problem with the torrent.

I have tried using WinZip and 7zip 64bit but neither will allow me to extract the archive. I have definitely entered the password correctly too.

Can anyone help? I'd really love to try this amazing texture pack, but I don't think I have the skill to do it myself!

Cheers!

m00k


----------



## cancausecance (20. Mai 2013)

m00k schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> First I apologise as German is not my native language, so I am using a translation site
> ...



Hi m00k,

I experienced the same problem. I was unable to extract it using WinRar nor my existing 7-Zip (older version). Downloading the latest 7-zip version solved it (7z920-x64.msi).


----------



## Soulsnap (20. Mai 2013)

Für den Nexus Mod manager soll ich mcih da auf der Seite registrieren. Angeblich free. klicke auch auf registrieren bekomme ich die Auswahl aus verscheidenen kostenpflichtigen accounts.. . Ohne den Nexus Acc kann man den Mod manager aber nicht nutzen.

Hierhin werde ich immer geleitet http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?app=core&module=global§ion=register
Alles kostenpflichtig. Bin ich jetzt zu dämlich um das richtige zu finden???


----------



## dovahkiin (20. Mai 2013)

Soulsnap schrieb:


> Für den Nexus Mod manager soll ich mcih da auf der Seite registrieren. Angeblich free. klicke auch auf registrieren bekomme ich die Auswahl aus verscheidenen kostenpflichtigen accounts.. . Ohne den Nexus Acc kann man den Mod manager aber nicht nutzen.
> 
> Hierhin werde ich immer geleitet http://forums.nexusmods.com/index.php?app=core&module=global§ion=register
> Alles kostenpflichtig. Bin ich jetzt zu dämlich um das richtige zu finden???


 
Versuch doch einfach mal, bei keiner Option ein Häkchen zu setzen und einfach so fortzufahren 


> You do not have to purchase a package to complete registration.


----------



## Soulsnap (20. Mai 2013)

Vielen Dank. Allerdings bekomme ich im Mod Manager nun diese Fehlermerldung wenn ich mich einloggen will : Cannot connect to the Nexus server: Der Remoteserver hat einen Fehler zurückgegeben: (404) Nicht gefunden.


----------



## D00msday (21. Mai 2013)

@Soulsnap:
Nachdem du dich registriert hast, bekommst du ne Email auf deine Adresse. Hier den Account verifizieren (auf den Link klicken). Danach im Nexus Mod Manager über deinen Account anmelden. Wenn alles richtig gemacht wurde und deine Firewall die Verbindung nicht verhindert meldet sich dein NMM über deinen Account an und es kann losgehen. Der Nexus Mod Manager wird dir mit ziemlich hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit jedoch eine Fehlermeldung entgegen strecken, wenn du versuchst die Zip-Datei des gepackten Texture Pack Combiners zu installieren, da die Datei zu riesig ist. 

Der Data Ordner vom Texture Pack Combiner lässt sich auch ganz einfach in den von Skyrim integrieren - einfach kopieren und alles überschreiben. Ist das Selbe, nur ohne den Nexus Mod Manager. Für andere Mods ist der Nexus Mod Manager aber einsteigerfreundlicher, als Wyre Bash.

@CRC-Error, Fehler etc.
1. Ein 32Bit System kann keine Dateien über 4 GB (4096MB) auslesen. Hierzu zählt auch wenn das Dateisystem der Festplatte auf FAT32 formatiert wurde. Sobald eine Datei höher ist kann sie nicht mehr ausgelesen werden. Hier einfach auf einer NTFS-Partition entpacken.
2. Jeder 64Bit Entpacker kann Dateien über 4 GB auslesen und entpacken, solange diese sich auf einer NTFS-Partition befinden.
3. Beim Filesharing über P2P Netzwerke werden extrem oft Pakete zerstört (besonders bei sehr großen Dateien). Diese sollte man nach dem vollständigen Download noch einmal per CRC-Check prüfen lassen (meist über rechter Maustaste über Datei im P2P Programm anwählbar). Das Download-Programm findet diese Fehler dann und lädt gegebenenfalls die korrupten Pakete noch einmal herunter (meist nur ein paar MB).

@Crash to desktop
Da, wie beschrieben Skyrim eine reine 32bit Anwendung ist, kann lediglich maximal 3.2 GB genutzt werden. Sobald der genutzte Speicher diese magische Grenze erreicht stürzt Skyrim ab. Der Texture Pack Combiner ist nicht für diese magische Grenze optimiert. Das heißt in vielen Gegenden geht der RAM-Verbrauch knapp unter die Grenze (2.900-3.000 MB), speziell in gut bevölkerten Gegenden (Städte). Wenn man dann z.B. in ein Gasthaus gehen will, in dem mehrere Menschen sind, überschreitet der Speicher die 3.200 MB und man findet sich auf dem Desktop wieder. So ist es zum Beispiel unmöglich mit dem vollen Texture Pack Combiner in die meisten gemoddeten Spieler-Häuser zu gehen. Leichte Abhilfe schafft hier der Konsolenbefehl "PCB" (purge cell buffer), welcher die aktive Zelle neu einliest. Leider gibt es immer noch sehr viele Orte, an denen durch das TPC trotzdem an die 3 GB verbraucht werden, man die Zelle neu einliest. Vollständige Abhilfe gibt es nur durch eine 64-Bit Skyrim Version, welche aber leider wohl nie erscheinen wird (Bethesda = "minimale Leistung, maximaler Gewinn"). So wurden in der Vergangenheit sämtliche Verbesserungen seitens der Mod-Community einfach von Bethesda übernommen und in "offizielle Patches" gepackt. Außerdem bringen einige Mods die mit Scripten arbeiten (z.B. Warzones, Monster Mod, Player Headtracking, Wet and Cold, Footsteps etc.) das Spiel zum Absturz. 

@niedrige FPS und allgemeine Stabilität
Hier kann ich nur wärmstens den "Skyrim Project Stability" Guide von GrandBulwark empfehlen (http://skyrim.nexusmods.com/mods/32363). Durch diesen leicht zu verstehenden Guide lässt sich noch einiges an Stabilität und Schnelligkeit z.B. durch CPU Unparking heraus kitzeln. Dieser behandelt z.B. auch das Optimieren von Texturen über DDSopt etc.. GrandBulwark's Guide lässt sich über den Nexus unter dem Menüpunkt "Files" auch ausführlich mit Bilderklärung herunter laden.


----------



## ShutUpCrime (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo!

Weiß nicht obs hier schon irgendwo erwähnt wurde.

Problem: Starte das Spiel über NMM, hab ansonsten keine anderen Mods dabei, geh auf neues Spiel, er lädt, er scheint fertig mit laden zu sein, bild blitzt kurz auf und dann crash to desktop.

Woran kanns liegen? Mein Rechner sollte potent genug sein, denke ich.

Danke!


----------



## Ulathar (8. Juli 2013)

Ist ja nun schon etwas Zeit vergangen, gibt es evtl ein neueres Pack? Oder ist v1.93 noch immer State of the Art? (frage, da ich gerade Skyrim auf nem neuen System frisch installiere ).


----------



## Skyzow (8. Juli 2013)

1.94b ist die aktuellste Version.


----------



## Ulathar (9. Juli 2013)

Das ist der Combiner selbst oder? Ich meinte das eher in Bezug auf ein bereits fertig kombiniertes Pack (so wie das hier im Topic) .


----------



## Skyzow (9. Juli 2013)

Und was soll dann 1.93 gewesen sein?  
Natürlich ist 1.94b der Combiner, weil der "Texture Pack Combiner" ja genau das ist. Mit den meisten Versionen kommen halt neue Mods dazu, die der Combiner zusammenfügen kann. Einfach mal Change log lesen.. 

Ich würde aber vom Combiner ab raten, da viele Mods die vorgeschlagen werden nur noch in einer alten Version unterstützt werden.


----------



## Coldhardt (11. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir die Mod nun auch runtergeladen 

Erstmal ein großes Danke für das bereitstellen des Downloads etc.  

Ich finde diese Mod genial. Ist schon fast fotorealistisch 

Ein paar Dinge haben sich ja wirklich stark verändert (Schmelze z.B), aber man gewöhnt sich schnell daran. Was mich ein bisschen stört ist die rissige Textur der Wege. Gibt es da auch eine "normale" Textur? Außerdem habe ich festgestellt, dass einige Gegenstände nun die englischen Namen tragen. Lässt sich das irgendwie beheben?


----------



## Dragon2781 (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo xxxxxx6,

erstmal DANKE für deine Arbeit! Ich habe nun auch eine Odyssee hinter mir!

Gleich meine Frage vorweg: Warum enthält mein Resultat mehr Dateien als deines, obwohl ich mehrere Texture-Mods weg gelasen habe?

Ich fange von Vorne an:
Ich habe letztes WE mal wieder Lust auf Skyrim bekommen und das Game installiert.
Natürlich sollten die tollen Texturen nicht fehlen also habe ich mich auf Nexusmods begeben um die aktuellen Versionen neu runter zu laden.
Beim letzten Mal, als ich Skyrim gezockt hatte, hatte ich mir ein eigenes Texturpaket aus vielen Paketen durch Vergleichen der einzelnen Texturdateien zusammengestellt.
Dieses Mal habe ich den Texture Combiner entdeckt. Leider war über die letzten Tage Nexusmods wegen dem Umzug auf einen neuen Server down.
Somit habe ich mich entschieden dein TPC File runterzuladen. Mit MEGA bin ich garnicht klar gekommen. Somit habe ich es über das Torrent versucht.
Als ich das TPC dann endlich hatte konnte ich es nicht entpacken (Fehlermeldung mit "Falsches Passwort?"). Daher hatte ich mich dann gestern entschieden doch alle Mods runter zu laden und das Teil über den Combiner selbst herstellen zu lassen.
Gesagt-getan. Gestern lief Nexus wieder und ich habe auch das fehlende "Skyrim Realistic Overhaul" Paket bekommen:
Download Skyrim Realistic Overhaul - 2048k sized (includes Dawnguard textures and 1.6 update) Torrent - KickassTorrents

Ich habe das "Project Parallax" Zeug weg gelassen, weil ich nicht weiß, was dieses ENB sein soll (werde aus der Homepage nicht schlau).
W.A.T.E.R. hat nun eine leicht andere Ordnerstruktur und enthält mehr als in der "This folder.txt" steht.
Ich habe die Ordnernamen angepasst und die neuen Ordner zusätzlich hinzugefügt.

Als der Combiner fertig war gab es einige Fehler in der Logfile:
Ich habe keine DLCs und somit habe ich diese Texturen auch weg gelassen, was im Logfile aufgelistet wurde.
Skyrim HD Environments schien früher mehr zu beinhalten als heute.
Mit W.A.T.E.R. schien auch etwas nicht so ganz zu passen.

Dann habe ich das Resultat mit dem NMM installiert. (sonst noch keine Mods)
Skyrim stürzt schon im Hauptmenü ab!

Daraufhin habe ich W.A.T.E.R. komplett weg gelassen (kann man ja auch später noch im NMM hinzufügen) und den Combiner nochmal laufen lassen.
Skyrim läuft nun aber mir fehlen ein paar Baumtexturen (Bäume sind teilweise lila - liegt wohl an der neueren Version von Skyrim Flora Overhaul).

Also zurück zu deiner TPC File. Ich habe dann hier im Forum etwas gelesen und ein User meinte, dass man 7zip ausführen soll und dann erst das TPC File öffnen.
Dann würde der Fehler mit dem falschen Passwort nicht auftreten.
So war es heutemorgen dann auch bei mir!
Ich habe dann deine und meine Textursammlung verglichen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine ca. 50 Dateien und 20-30 Ordner mehr hat!
Und das obwohl ich W.A.T.E.R. und das Project Parallax Gedöns weg gelassen habe!

Wie kommt das?


PS: In deiner Installationsbeschreibung hast du nichts davon geschrieben, dass ENB benötigt wird, wenn dieses Project Parallax Gedöns mit im Paket ist. Auf Nexusmods steht:


> Project Parallax Markarth, Solitude, Whiterun, Windhelm, Roads and Bridges by Osmodius - 8 files
> REQUIRES ENB v0.112 or newer or your textures will look messed up!!
> If you don't even know what an ENB is, then my recommendation is that you wait with installing this mod. I also recommend that you familiarize yourself with what exactly this mod does before you install it. It changes textures to make them look less flat, but it can also cause visible distortions when viewed closely. Some like it, some don't.
> Some textures and meshes from the original Project Parallax have been excluded from the merging process due to compatibility issues, glitches or overly distorted textures.
> If you want to use this mod, then you need 8 files. Download BOTH the HD2K and SRO versions of each city. You must have both because the TPC uses textures from both of these texture packs. Markarth only has one file which works on both versions. Roads and Bridges has two versions, one if you will use it together with Static Mesh Improvement Mod (SMIM), and another if you won't. Make sure you grab the correct one or you will have compatibility issues.



Hast du das Project Parallax weg gelassen oder funktioniert das nun doch ohne ENB oder setzt du voraus, dass ENB bei jedem installiert ist?
Wie installiere ich ENB und was macht das?


----------



## ShinyShiva (10. August 2013)

Hi,

hab heute gesehen das mal wieder eine neue Version des TCP erschienen ist.
Wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch (der mehr Plan hat als ich XD) eventu. noch mal so eine schönes Paket zusammen setzen kann!?
Hab mich nun schon einige male mit dem TPC auseinander gesetzt aber muss zu meiner Schande gestehen das ich nicht kompetent genug bin
die ganze Sache zum laufen zu bringen! :/
Hab alle DLCs und würd mich freuen wenn jemand das ganze machen könnte.

Danke für das schon vorhandene "Paket"
und LG

Shiny^^


----------



## Unleashed (11. August 2013)

Naja der das hier entwickelt hat, wurde gesperrt^^


----------



## Schwippps (18. August 2013)

Ich habe eine abgespeckte Version ohne Flora Overhaul erstellt, die dadurch ein wenig besser Performance maessig laeuft.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/283180-skyrim-hd-performance-overhaul.html
Fuer die Leute bei den es momentan noch nicht lief und die nicht unbedingt ne ENB nutzen wollen bzw Project Parallax.


----------



## and1d (21. September 2013)

weiß jemand ob bei diesem pack von den 3 Haupt Textur packs die 4k oder 2k  genommen wurden?
Leider ruckelts bei mir teilweisse heftig hoch hortgar z.b. und stürtzt dann ab weil der speicher wohl voll ist.


----------



## Blue_Quarter (22. Dezember 2013)

Wäre super wenn das Projekt weitergeführt werden würde...


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (16. Januar 2014)

Nach dem TESO-Wochenende hab ich mal wieder Skyrim ausgepackt, ich werde mal gucken, ob ich was aktuelleres mit dem Combiner hinbekomme.


----------



## Schwippps (18. Januar 2014)

Ich führe das Projekt gerade in unterschiedlichen Ausführungen weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/elder-scrolls/283180-skyrim-hd-performance-overhaul.html
Updates folgen in Kürze
Edit: Habe es jetzt weitergeführt. Schaut vorbei!


----------

